# I don't know if this is the proper place to post this Please Help!



## Mareesey (Apr 20, 2008)

Last week I got my '94 Golf. The thing has many problems but its my "dream" car. As im a girl I don't actually know how to work on the car but if you guys could give me some tips im going to try to do as much as I can myself. So the first thing I want to do is get rid of the rust (just bought it and don't have money to work on the engine yet so cheap first). On the back of the car right below the taillight on the righthand side where that indent is its cracked pretty good from top to bottom and rusted. I was thinking I should sand it down (maybe grind it?) and then weld it... Its actually on both sides but on the driverside its only about an inch long.







Please Help!


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: I don't know if this is the proper place to post this Please Help! (Mareesey)*

well. the car does have those factory seams under the taillight are on both side of the car. From the picture it looks like there has been some body work and paint done on your car. It looks like the rear area had been repaired at one time and they recreated the body seam with body filler. Not a big deal really.
The rust however never looks good. My best suggestion would be to get some touch-up paint from the dealer. Then take masking tape and mask on each side of the seam(close to rust are) this is to prevent accidentally getting to much paint all over. Then with even strokes apply the color.. let dry and then apply the clear that comes in the touch-up kit. 
Remove tape and it should look much better!!
Make sure to shake touch up paint well. not the clear though.
Thats the best advice i could offer to keep price down because body and paint work is expensive.
cheers


----------



## Mareesey (Apr 20, 2008)

I want to fix it not cover it up... The car is originally from NY so its going to have CRAZY rust...


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: I don't know if this is the proper place to post this Please Help! (Mareesey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mareesey* »_ As im a girl I don't actually know how to work on the car but if you guys could give me some tips im going to try to do as much as I can myself.

Unless someone came out with a new study, guys aren't born with this and most have no clue...everyone starts somewhere so asking questions and reading and then just doing it, is the best way to learn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The first thing you should buy for the car is the Bentley manual - it's the only one you need and it will cover the procedures for work down the road.
As far as bodywork and rust, to do this properly it ain't cheap and easy unfortunately... Rust always extends beyond what you actually see on the surface as it creeps through the metal and eventually shows up on the surface. To get rid of it, you need to either cut it out (and replace with fresh metal) or you can grind it or use a wire wheel (good for seams like the one in the picture). 
How much rust is on the car? If there are a number of areas to address, seeing as you are on a tight budget, I would tackle each one as a temporary fix and then when funds allow, have the car prepped and painted professionally. If this is the goal, I would sand/grind/strip the rust area down and then you would fill, prime and top coat the section (there are a lot of posts here on prepping/priming and painting to read). It takes skill (from practice) to make bodywork look correct so keep that in mind in deciding what areas you want to tackle yourself. Mechanical work can be much easier as a DIY since you are usually just removing and reinstalling parts - not a lot of technique involved.


----------



## Mareesey (Apr 20, 2008)

I for some reason kept the bentley manual I had for my jetta 4 1/2 years ago.. Packrat I suppose. So my mom is mailing it to me. I don't just assume guys know about cars but my brother has been helping my mom and dad work on cars since he was 8, I always avoided it until I got my jetta I hated cars wanted nothing to do with them and started hating them again when my parents sold my jetta when I wasn't home. I do have money I just don't want to spend it all in one spot... And the only reason I want to work on rust this early in the game is it looks like fun that being said thanks for the good advice Im going to try what you've said.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Mareesey)*

One other suggestion...not sure if you're interested in it tho. Check your local colleges to see if they offer a bodyshop course for part-time students. I used to work for a bodyshop supplier so I know a lot of products but not necessarily the techniques...it didn't cost a lot and it really let me know what I could tackle and what I should leave for others (bearing in mind the final result I want).
One other piece I forgot to add - if a panel is replaceable (fender, door, trunk lid, etc.) rather than repairing it, look for a replacement (either new or used). 
GL with it.


----------



## Mareesey (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: (quattrofun5)*

Yeah I already have a new trunklid a friend of my dad is shaving the stuff off it. And All the doors have stuff wrong with them (2 look wavy and the other 2 have rust and dents.) So maybe those will go too.


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

im parting out a jetta but it has good doors they would just need repainted i know you could use atleast 2?


----------



## JEsse Johnston (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: I don't know if this is the proper place to post this Please Help! (quattrofun5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrofun5* »_
Unless someone came out with a new study, guys aren't born with this and most have no clue...everyone starts somewhere so asking questions and reading and then just doing it, is the best way to learn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


what do you mean? when males are born they can use thier penises as torque wrenches right out of the womb.









j/k the quoted poster is right male/ female doesn't matter when it comes to car repair prowess - just education and practice.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (Mareesey)*

Replacement is easier, and less expensive than repairing body panels here in CA because of the high cost of labor, and the additional fees tacked onto the price of supplies by the tree-huggers.
If your doors are sick, it's cheaper to buy used door shells in good condition, and install them on the car yourself. If you can find them in the same color as your car, you don't even have to go to the expense of painting them.
What color is your car? I have a set of (4) near-perfect, rust free door shells with perfect paint on my Jetta GL parts car. You should be able to install them yourself, and move the windows and door lock mechanisms over yourself.
I will send you an IM with my email address, and phone number. My house is about an hour and a half from you.


----------

